# Journal of my 125



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I've had an ongoing journal over on dfwfishbox and was yoo lazy to make one over here. So, I thought I'd post a link here since many of the plants (and a lot of knowledge) have come by way of fellow club members. It definitely wouldn't be what it is today without the club.

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showthread.php?t=30769


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Very clean tank and super nice growth!

Now drip honey on my heart and tell me you do not add ferts to the water by the handful. The extreme vigorous growth of some plants suggests a rich substrate. 

The Purigen must be doing a lot for the water staying clean. But I think that is for now. Make sure you catch the moment when you need to replace/recharge the Purigen. And those Angelfish will play a dirty trick on you one sunny day. They are pigs and pollute the tank badly. If you ever have any issues with the tank consider the angelfish as a prime suspect.

What is the actual water flow rate in the tank? 
How often you change water and how much?
How much do you feed the fish, what kind of food, and how often?
What is the light period and the wattage of these lights?

I'm asking all that hoping to hear I am right about everything I think of the Universe.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Niko,

I'm sorry, but I think I am going to disappoint you a bit here. I do dose the tank using the EI method. Here are details that will answer your other questions:
Substrate: MTS capped with Saf T Sorb
Lights: 2x Catalina 36" T5HO (39w) 3 bulb fixtures
Photo period: 2 bulbs for 9 hours/day with the 3rd bulb providing a mid day "burst" for 2 hours.
Filters: Fluval FX5 (mfg claimed 925gph) and a Cascade 1000 (claimed 265gph) - I realize these numbers in no way represent "actual" flow rates, but it's all I have. 
Additional flow: Koralia nano 420 powerhead
Fish food: a variety of NLS foods, algae wafers, and shrimp pellets. Fish are fed daily but I usually skip a day ot two a week.
Water changes: Usually 50% every couple weeks. 

Hopefully I got all your questions in there. Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I have nothing to say. Tom Barr wins as long as you are there to take care of the tank.

Don't tell me one sunny day the tank went bad. It will get my emotions high.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

niko said:


> It will get my emotions high.


Oh no! I certainly wouldn't want to do that


----------

